# demandez tout pour un performa 6320,je conseille



## le terrible (1 Mai 2002)

Si vous avez un problème où des questions n'hesitez pas!
Je suis un pro du performa 6320.
Faites moi part de vos impressions sur les performa!
Je répondrais en maximum 2 jours!


----------



## basset (23 Février 2008)

Bonjour  

Je suis nouveau et je viens de voir cette article pour de l'aide sur le performa 6320  

J'en ai un en ce moment, mais il a grillé (!) et impossible de le démarrer, comment faire pour récupérer les documents et fichiers dans le disque dur à partir d'un autre mac (g4)  

Merci par avance pour la réponse que j'espère pleine d'espoir...  

Bye


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2008)

basset a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis nouveau et je viens de voir cette article pour de l'aide sur le performa 6320
> 
> ...



En sortant le disque dur du performa, et en l'installant dans le G4 (si c'est un PowerMac) ou dans un boîtier externe si c'est un portable ou un iMac !

Attention, si c'est un PowerMac, il faut penser à mettre le disque dur du performa en "esclave" avant de le monter comme second disque dans le PM G4 !


----------



## philart (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous
je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai une petite question.
j'ai récupéré un DD 6Go d'1 G3 Blanc bleu Hs.
j'aurai aimé remplacer le DD d'origine d'un perfoma 6320 (1,2go) avec celui la.
est ce possible?, en fait je l'ai branché un première fois il m'a fait 3 petites note au demarrage
je l'ai ressorti et me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un cavalier a gauche , je l'ai enlevé apres avoir vu sur le net que cette position equivalait à un bouchon de terminaison.
je l'ai rebranché il démarre clignote mais ne monte pas....:hein:
y a t il une manip qui m'a échappée?
je ne peux installer de système, puisque sur le disque d'installation du syst 8, il demande sur quel disque installer, celui ci n'apparaissant pas....
que faire?
avez vous une idée, merci de vous pencher sur mon probleme


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2008)

philart a dit:


> j'ai récupéré un DD 6Go d'1 G3 Blanc bleu Hs.
> j'aurai aimé remplacer le DD d'origine d'un perfoma 6320 (1,2go) avec celui la.
> est ce possible?



Oui, pas de problème



philart a dit:


> , en fait je l'ai branché un première fois il m'a fait 3 petites note au demarrage
> je l'ai ressorti et me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un cavalier a gauche , je l'ai enlevé apres avoir vu sur le net que cette position equivalait à un bouchon de terminaison.
> je l'ai rebranché il démarre clignote mais ne monte pas....:hein:
> y a t il une manip qui m'a échappée?



Euuuh ... Les terminaisons, c'est pour les disques SCSI, en IDE, pas de terminaison. Sur ton disque , le cavalier sert à définir la position du disque : Master, Slave ou Cable Select. Sur le 6320, il doit obligatoirement être en position "Master", il te faut donc repositionner le cavalier de façon que ce disque apparaisse comme tel au système (en général, les différentes positions de ce cavalier sont indiquées sur le disque).

Ce qui me surprend, c'est qu'il ai pu être sur une autre position dans le G3. Tu es certain qu'il n'a pas été bougé ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (4 Mars 2008)

le terrible a dit:


> Si vous avez un problème où des questions n'hesitez pas!
> Je suis un pro du performa 6320.



Ben j'en prafite; peut-on remplacer la carte mère du 6320  par une carte mère de 5400 ou 5500 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Ben j'en prafite; peut-on remplacer la carte mère du 6320  par une carte mère de 5400 ou 5500 ?



On peut ... Mais vaux mieux pas, du moins par une de 5500, sauf si ...

J'avais, il fut un temps, remplacé la carte mère de mon 5300 par celle d'un 5500 (espérant ainsi économiser le transport de la carcasse), ben la vidéo n'a pas suivi, et j'ai du aller chercher le reste. En effet, les séries 5200/6200 et 53x0/63x0 utilise une vidéo dite "built-in", sans accélération matérielle, limitée en résolution à 800x600 et 832x624 en 256 couleurs, ou 640x480 en couleurs 16 bits, alors que les 5500/6500 utilisent une accélération matérielle (ATI Rage II, et 2 Mo de VRam, avec des résolutions en 24 bits (millions de couleurs) jusqu'au 832x624, et 16 bits (milliers de couleurs) en 1024x768). Du coups, la partie vidéo est différente, et l'électronique et le tube du 5300 avaient bien du mal avec la sortie vidéo de la carte mère du 5500 (refusait d'afficher le 1024x768, ainsi que les millions de couleurs dans les autres réso). Maintenant, si l'écran séparé du 6320 le supporte, alors ... C'était le seul problème, de mémoire.

Une carte mère de 5400, faut voir, à priori, la vidéo est similaire à celle des séries précédentes, donc ...


----------



## blade21000 (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour 

Petit nouveau, je voulais savoir si vous aviez la méthode pour relier mon performa à internet sachant que je n'ai pas de connectique ethernet mais juste une prise téléphone classique ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

blade21000 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Petit nouveau, je voulais savoir si vous aviez la méthode pour relier mon performa à internet sachant que je n'ai pas de connectique ethernet mais juste une prise téléphone classique ?
> 
> D'avance merci



Ben le seul moyen, c'est d'y adjoindre une carte ethernet. Comme tu ne dis pas de quel performa il s'agit, difficile de te dire exactement quoi, mais de toute façon, il te faut savoir qu'un performa relié à internet, ça sera de toute façon très très limité aujourd'hui, il n'aura ni les outils ni la puissance nécessaire pour afficher correctement les sites actuels.


----------



## blade21000 (16 Mai 2012)

Désolé il s'agit d'un Performa 6320, donc si je comprends bien il faut que je trouve une carte ethernet mais comment dire, quelle type et où je peux trouver ce genre de matériel ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

Tu as deux possibilités : 

1) trouver d'occase une carte de type Apple Comslot II (attention, incompatible avec les Comslot I) d'occasion (elle remplacerait la carte modem interne),

2) Trouver une carte PCI compatible Mac d'occasion (Asante en a produit pas mal, et peut-être encore même trouvable en neuf sur certains sites américains comme Macsales).

Cela dit, je te le redis, à part l'utilisation d'Outlook Express pour échanger des Mails, tu ne pourras pas faire grand-chose sur internet avec une telle machine, même sous OS 9.1, et en utilisant un navigateur comme Classilla, elle n'aura pas la puissance nécessaire pour afficher la plupart des sites actuels (sans compter les limitations dues au système et au navigateur en outre).


----------



## blade21000 (16 Mai 2012)

Merci pour cette info, je voulais juste pouvoir relier à internet ce performa car j'ai un gamin qui veut s'amuser avec dans sa chambre mais je sais que je serais limité effectivement.

Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

blade21000 a dit:


> Merci pour cette info, je voulais juste pouvoir relier à internet ce performa car j'ai un gamin qui veut s'amuser avec dans sa chambre mais je sais que je serais limité effectivement.
> 
> Cordialement.



Alors, le mieux serait de l'oublier, et de trouver sur une brocante un iMac G3 600 ou 700 Mhz, pour 20 ou 30 , sous Mac OS X 10.4.11, ça permet de surfer quasi-normalement, et ça aurait même des chances de ne pas te revenir aussi cher que la carte ethernet.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mai 2012)

J'en ai eu un. Il a fini a la poubelle.


----------

